# Lost Chrome side bar



## Paulii (Jan 14, 2020)

Suddenly lost Chrome side bar for bookmarks and history etc please advise on how to retrieve it thank you paul


----------



## Jakbrud (May 18, 2004)

Is this on an iPad or iPhone?


----------

